# Coast



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wondering if many of you are fans of, have seen or have even heard of this band?

They're a Southampton-based Celtic Rock band. Many of my fellow Runrig fans suggested that I would like them, but I hadn't given them much thought until I went to the launch of their second album in the Inverness Ironworks on Saturday night.

Bloody Hell, it was immense.

Not the greatest quality, but here's a couple of clips of the night. First one really livens up at 3:55, good bit of crowd interaction in the second one:











And their guitarist Steve Picken, who is superb. Second only to Malcolm Jones if you ask me:






Worth a look :thumb:

Andrew


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I take it that's a 'no' then


----------

